# Wooden Aquarium



## dean (27 Mar 2013)

I read a lot about these especially on USA sites 
Has anyone ever made one?


----------



## Henry (27 Mar 2013)

I'm sure you've already seen this, but here you go anyway: 

Its an interesting concept, but for the price, work, and risk of getting it wrong, I'd sooner get Clearseal or the like to make me an all glass one.

Off topic, but nice Flagfish. I keep them myself; they're great fish!


----------



## ian_m (27 Mar 2013)

Reason why plywood tanks are common in US is due to bigger houses allowing bigger tanks. Not really seen too many plywood builds in UK, and those I have seen tended to be in fish "garden sheds" as opposed to in the house.


----------



## sparkyweasel (28 Mar 2013)

Also, I believe plywood, and timber generally, is much cheaper in the USA than the UK. I see DIY projects on the net, like "How I made a (whatever) for under $30", and the wood used would cost about a hundred quid over here! 

Another American Flag Fish fan here.


----------



## Marco Aukes (28 Mar 2013)

dean said:


> Has anyone ever made one?


 
*raises hand*

My 12 year old 310*80*65 tank is a wooden one. Build it myself after having tested it on a smaller size first.

When I started the project I thought there would be many advantages, mainly cost wise and in weight. However, once finished, I can only say both were fairytales 

If I had to name now 1 main advantage, it would be that for me wood gives me at least the feeling of being more flexible. But than again, I have seen people handling glass and creating difficult connections/joints as well.


----------



## foxfish (28 Mar 2013)

I just spent an hour searching this forum for a thread I started about my plywood tanks but I just cant find it (perhaps it was on another forum)
Anyhow I have built 20 maybe 30 plywood tanks with glassfiber lining & glass front or glass front & sides.
At one time I was involved in  building & installing large aquariums & I always favoured the plywood method but we are talking 4' + tanks & more often 6' or 8'.
However I have also used ply for my own smaller tanks especially for marine set ups when the system required multiple holes drilling for overflows & other pipework.


----------



## Ady34 (28 Mar 2013)

foxfish said:


> I just spent an hour searching this forum for a thread I started about my plywood tanks but I just cant find it


Hi foxfish, was this one of them?....not strictly plywood, but fiberglass and plywood. Must have been another forum for the thread about your plywood ones.
Fiberglass tank | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Ady34 (28 Mar 2013)

dean said:


> I read a lot about these especially on USA sites
> Has anyone ever made one?


This member did....
my 200 gallon plywood build | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## discusdan (29 Mar 2013)

Could you use water resistant MDF instead of ply wood?

We have stacks of off cuts of MDF at work, I could make a tank for free


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (30 Mar 2013)

discusdan said:


> Could you use water resistant MDF instead of ply wood?
> 
> We have stacks of off cuts of MDF at work, I could make a tank for free



I made mine from normal MDF from work and bought a sheet too. I just gave it a few of coats of spray paint


----------



## discusdan (30 Mar 2013)

what did you use on the inside of the tank?


----------



## dean (7 Apr 2013)

Was looking at making 4ft long 1ft tall 2ft deep subdivided into 4/5
Sealed with G4 
Bondaglass G4 Pond Sealer Clear 500g

Looking for something to use in the dividers to allow water to flow through, any ideas?


----------



## discusdan (7 Apr 2013)

could use acrylic with holes cut in it?


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Apr 2013)

Egg crate?  Or do you want something that's not very visible?


----------



## Palm Tree (9 Apr 2013)

dean said:


> Was looking at making 4ft long 1ft tall 2ft deep subdivided into 4/5
> Sealed with G4
> Bondaglass G4 Pond Sealer Clear 500g
> 
> Looking for something to use in the dividers to allow water to flow through, any ideas?


 
How about sheets of thick foam, they could also work like Hamburg Matten Filters ?


----------



## sa80mark (9 Apr 2013)

Back when I was breeding fish I used 7hpi plastic sheets that are used for crochet they come in all different colours but can be a bit hard to find in large sizes. Here's a link to the sort of stuff im on about 

Plastic Canvas 7hpi 26.5X34cm - Fred Aldous


----------

